# Windshield Pillar Removal



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...be careful--there's a *Safety Restraint System* (*SRS*) *air-bag* inside _both_ columns!

...accidental KA-BOOM is possible, so be _very_ careful.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...be careful--there's a *Safety Restraint System* (*SRS*) *air-bag* inside _both_ columns!
> 
> ...accidental KA-BOOM is possible, so be _very_ careful.


Yeah I'll pull the battery lead before I do it, i just wish i had a service manual. I pulled the cover in my Subaru without any issues with the airbag going off


----------

